# These goddamn service flags



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I wait 4 minutes and 35 seconds at the pickup location and a woman finally comes out, opens the door and says "are you ___?", so I nodded and said yes, she then asks "what's my name?". I roll my eyes and ask her "does the app no longer show you the type of car and license plate number?", and she says "yeah but I just want to be sure" blah blah blah.


Start the ride, drop her off, and a little while later I get this annoying little thing.

You *****.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First off, why bother? You know she is your pax but you needed to criticize her. Given all that, what do you care about a service flag? Is it going to make your earnings go down?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> First off, why bother? You know she is your pax but you needed to criticize her. Given all that, what do you care about a service flag? Is it going to make your earnings go down?


You just don't get it, do you?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Brings me a bit closer to losing trip info


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I don't think the two things are related. Your rating is still 5.0.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You just don't get it, do you?


I guess I don't. I'm from the old school. I don't start things unless I'm planning on finishing it. Why wound her pride and then give her a ride, it's dumb. But then to whine about a flag. Nope, don't get it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If you're so upset about the service flag, all you had to do was say one word instead fifteen words -- her name.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I wait 4 minutes and 35 seconds at the pickup location and a woman finally comes out, opens the door and says "are you ___?", so I nodded and said yes, she then asks "what's my name?". I roll my eyes and ask her "does the app no longer show you the type of car and license plate number?", and she says "yeah but I just want to be sure" blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> Start the ride, drop her off, and a little while later I get this annoying little thing.
> ...


Lyft support claim that Service Flag is because Rider message Driver after "Pick Up" 

I was like WTH you mean lol

They say it won't affect bonus but it obviously do
Lyft Service Flag BS is pissing me off sometimes


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I wait 4 minutes and 35 seconds at the pickup location and a woman finally comes out, opens the door and says "are you ___?", so I nodded and said yes, she then asks "what's my name?". I roll my eyes and ask her "does the app no longer show you the type of car and license plate number?", and she says "yeah but I just want to be sure" blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> Start the ride, drop her off, and a little while later I get this annoying little thing.
> ...


I had one these from Karen last weekend....she came up to my window, waved at me, I rolled it down and she played "what's your/my name", then asked "mind if I check your plates?", walked around, scrutinized them, then came back and announced that everything "seemed ok" and jumped in..then felt awkward about this interogation and "apologized", to which I responded "its ok...its kinda normal actually [NOT!]", to which she commented "oh ok, that's good to know, I didn't know if I was paranoid or 'normal'"...I had to hold my tongue for the rest of that ride, and rewarded at the end with a cash tip. That's what we call "Minnesota nice" around here!


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

That's why you're the #1 husla


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> That's why you're the #1 husla


That's why I got tipped instead of "flagged"....


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

#1husler said:


> That's why I got tipped instead of "flagged"....


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I guess I don't. I'm from the old school. I don't start things unless I'm planning on finishing it. Why wound her pride and then give her a ride, it's dumb. But then to whine about a flag. Nope, don't get it.


I would have never started this ride on uber. Cancel ASAP. I feel like I'm on eggshells with Lyft and scared to cancel


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I would have never started this ride on uber. Cancel ASAP. I feel like I'm on eggshells with Lyft and scared to cancel


Things got so much easier for me when I didn’t give a FYCK and just tried to make money. I have amazing ratings but ratings dint pay bills. $$$ is all I care about.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

For some reason, I interpreted <5 as in 4 or less, not <=5 where 5 qualifies. For the Lyft Rewards anyways.

For cancellations, I've gotten multiple deactivation threats and warnings about canceling after arriving. So I'm really scared to do that now especially since my Uber account is on hold for a background check for the last month and change


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I guess I don't. I'm from the old school. I don't start things unless I'm planning on finishing it. Why wound her pride and then give her a ride, it's dumb. But then to whine about a flag. Nope, don't get it.


I agree, however just like the OP, I have a limit when it comes to stress and patience. Some of us just blow up at times. I truly empathize with the OP!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Brings me a bit closer to losing trip info


Do you really need to know its gonna suck?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Having trip info on Lyft saves me from taking money losing rides, helps me from going in directions and areas I don't want to go about 95% of the time. Keeps a large majority of the trips within expectation and keeps me happier because I know what I am getting myself into when I accept a trip. Ever since gaining this feature, my profits went up like 50% 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Having trip info on Lyft saves me from taking money losing rides, helps me from going in directions and areas I don't want to go about 95% of the time. Keeps a large majority of the trips within expectation and keeps me happier because I know what I am getting myself into when I accept a trip. Ever since gaining this feature, my profits went up like 50% 2 weeks in a row.


That's great if it's making you more money.
I have never had it because I just assumed 
the added anxiety of having to make the
decision about which ones I didnt take
to keep the acceptance rate up 
wouldnt be worth the hassle...


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

No AR requirements in CA.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Not you, but in general, I read too much drama about pax insecurities.

Bottom line... IMHO

You/me burned dead miles to get to her, do the fare.

Otherwise, you/me are stressed PO'd and risk retaliation in some form.

Not to mention, burning dead miles canceling and relocating.

I see some drivers with their entire passenger half window covered with Name, trade dress, Tag Number.

Sometimes you get a crap hand dealt.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Just point at your phone and say "I don't know, is that it?"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I would have never started this ride on uber. Cancel ASAP. I feel like I'm on eggshells with Lyft and scared to cancel


Why do you keep doubling down. I'll take the ride every time on Uber if I want the ride. You have so many options. At 4:00 you could start creeping away so that you can shuffle at 5. You could just tell her her name and get on with it since it was clearly your pax. 

But no, you are on Lyft and blackmailing yourself into thinking something bad is going to happen to you if you cancel. Screw that. Wait out the 5 and cancel as no show. If you are going to take all of the crap they are sending your way, you won't make any money anyhow. So what's the point of this, to whine and get others to feel sorry for you?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why do you keep doubling down. I'll take the ride every time on Uber if I want the ride. You have so many options. At 4:00 you could start creeping away so that you can shuffle at 5. You could just tell her her name and get on with it since it was clearly your pax.
> 
> But no, you are on Lyft and blackmailing yourself into thinking something bad is going to happen to you if you cancel. Screw that. Wait out the 5 and cancel as no show. If you are going to take all of the crap they are sending your way, you won't make any money anyhow. So what's the point of this, to whine and get others to feel sorry for you?


Hahahaha, what is the point of YOUR posts? You want me to justify to you why or what? Aren't you the one(of many) who confirmed that you WILL get deactivated on my last thread when I specifically asked if deactivation threats are real?

In my experience no ride that started with a pax doing the "what's my name?!?!"' has ever been pleasant and I regret not cancelling every one of them which is why I would cancel 100% on Uber where they don't send me deactivation threats for cancels

I have so many options. Next ping will be 30-45 seconds away max and less than a mile to pickup. I don't put up with BS like this unless I feel pressured to. I don't want a pax like this, ever, if I'm given a free choice to cancel with no chance of "retaliation" from lyft or pax

Also I don't believe 90% of the post responses on this forum where people who back up their simp actions with "... And then she gave me a fat cash tip!!" People who aren't going to tip aren't going to tip (not that a little tip would have made this pax/ride worth taking.) Might as well top off your story with ".... And then she told me to pull over in the alley so she could give me head"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Hahahaha, what is the point of YOUR posts? You want me to justify to you why or what? Aren't you the one(of many) who confirmed that you WILL get deactivated on my last thread when I specifically asked if deactivation threats are real?
> 
> In my experience no ride that started with a pax doing the "what's my name?!?!"' has ever been pleasant and I regret not cancelling every one of them which is why I would cancel 100% on Uber where they don't send me deactivation threats for cancels
> 
> ...


My point is really simple. Either take the pax or antagonize them, don't do both. If you wait out the timer and shuffle them (since you were already at 4:35) then you get paid for the cancel and it doesn't count against you. Regardless of all of this, who cares a wit about a "service flag"? I get the college students all the time asking who I'm here for, what's my name, etc. I tell them. I'm not here to educate the world on the correct way to order an uber and I don't give a flying $%^$. What comes next is "What's my name". That becomes how I know I have the right pax and if they won't answer, no worries, I drive off, go around the corner, wait out the timer and shuffle them. It's so simple: Don't argue with people you are going to let into the car that have power over your income. What's the b.s. to put up with. The only b.s here is that she made you wait 4:35, that would have gotten her shuffled if I didn't need the ride, smiled at and taken if the ride was worth it. What's the point in having an ego here, you want to be respected, appreciated, ... get a freaking dog. I want to make money. Take them or not but they'll never know I'm annoyed with them if I take them.

You want to get creative, cancel them for not having a mask, again it won't count against you. Not sure why you feel pressured. Don't cancel very often for no reason and you'll be just fine. Tipping, I never mentioned anything about and agree, that's b.s.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This thread is actually instructional as it -for me anyway- reminds me to hold patience for our passengers. It's all a question of how much we tolerate rider behavior. And for most of use that tends to wane the longer we drive. When a pax keeps you waiting for multiple minutes, it's within bounds, but irritating none the less. When on top of that the pax gives you bend over scrutiny... also in bounds.. but definitely irritating given how much telemetry the pax has.

But it's clearly best to hold patience, smile and get a tip over a flag. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The most common irritant for me these days is the pax just yanking open the door (which I keep locked until initial greeting) without an initial greeting. From their perspective it makes sense though. They ID'd the car by make and color and/or by plate, and they choose to enter the car w/o further ado.

So although I'm irritated, after the failure to open the door I give them a smile and a "And you are ......?"

They always smile back with their name. Each person so far has instantly understood that it is reasonable for the driver to verify their passenger.

MUSING.... I think at this point in time rideshare is mature enough that pax often think of it as a commodity item. Order car... get in car... get to point B. Some pax even want to treat their driver as a non-person, because it takes more energy to treat people as people. It's just a service.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> But it's clearly best to hold patience, smile and get a tip over a flag. Thanks for the reminder.


Please keep taking those pax so I don't have to.

It's almost comparable to being "the other driver" who takes babies with no child seats, taking 5 pax in a standard sedan, etc. You're "the other driver" who tolerates it and makes this type of behavior ok. Keep working those tips, and some day your day will come and she will ask you to pull into an alley for that extra reward.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> This thread is actually instructional as it -for me anyway- reminds me to hold patience for our passengers. It's all a question of how much we tolerate rider behavior. And for most of use that tends to wane the longer we drive. When a pax keeps you waiting for multiple minutes, it's within bounds, but irritating none the less. When on top of that the pax gives you bend over scrutiny... also in bounds.. but definitely irritating given how much telemetry the pax has.
> 
> But it's clearly best to hold patience, smile and get a tip over a flag. Thanks for the reminder.


Thank you, I think you are getting exactly what I'm saying. I don't know about whether you'll get a tip or not, most likely not but I simply don't worry about it. Over the long haul tips make up exactly 10.5% of my fares, plus or minus a few bucks. Seems to be my rideshare constant.



NewLyftDriver said:


> Please keep taking those pax so I don't have to.
> 
> It's almost comparable to being "the other driver" who takes babies with no child seats, taking 5 pax in a standard sedan, etc. You're "the other driver" who tolerates it and makes this type of behavior ok. Keep working those tips, and some day your day will come and she will ask you to pull into an alley for that extra reward.


You still just don't want to open up tht mind of yours even a tiny bit and see another possibility. I'm not the other driver. I don't take kids with no car seats, don't play moving van, ... but I will take 4 or 5 pax on an X ride with Uber and then surprise them with an upgrade to XL the following day. I get my money. I don't understand why you don't see a simple truth, be nice to them if you take them. There is absolutely no benefit to being rude to them. If you don't want to take them, game on. I have told pax some crazy stuff as I cancel on them while collecting the fee. 

I seem to do OK, been grossing over $40 an hour lately, 4.97 on Uber, 5 on Lyft and no service flags to make me cry. You've been on here for what , 3 weeks, 34 new posts, seem to be asking lots of questions, but don't want to hear any answers because you know what you are doing. Well then, carry on and ignore me.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

@_Tron_ taking rides:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Please keep taking those pax so I don't have to.


Uh, you may want to read my post again. I have been enjoying conversing with you. I was not knocking you. I was, among other things, trying to explain how you might have reacted the way you did, and the "reminder" in your story can be there for all of us. It's interesting that you are not seeing the get-out-of-being-marked-down card you were just issued.

Since you are the type to forum-attack someone for a rather mild comment I must now project you in to the Phantom Zone for being so combative. Too bad. Your posts up to now have been very informative about the workings of Lyft.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't know what that means but my dad can probably kick your dad's ass


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's when SNL was still funny.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

You argued with the pax over the greeting, you got a service flag because you deserved it. You should know by now to just play along with what the pax are doing, why aggravate someone over something petty, it’s not like the pax was asking for free stuff. The pax just wanted to make sure everything was right and was doing it the right way, but you have to be grumpy about it. Your in the service industry, attitudes like this will get you deactivated


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

NicFit said:


> You argued with the pax over the greeting, you got a service flag because you deserved it. You should know by now to just play along with what the pax are doing, why aggravate someone over something petty, it’s not like the pax was asking for free stuff. The pax just wanted to make sure everything was right and was doing it the right way, but you have to be grumpy about it. Your in the service industry, attitudes like this will get you deactivated


Never understood this mentality.

Probably a reason many fail in something as simple as rideshare.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Same reason that an entire family can be torn apart by something as simple as a pack of wild dogs


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm at the Costco food court kiosk, ordering and paying for a chicken bake and soda, along with a few other people at different kiosks ordering and paying... The same type of woman hovers over and asks me, "do we have to order inside the store??" (the food court at this location is outside the store) I mean.. no... Everyone is just pressing buttons with pics of food and sliding credit card through just for fun... It's just a game everyone is playing here....

Same ****ing pea brain


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Same reason that an entire family can be torn apart by something as simple as a pack of wild dogs


Pax = drama
Uber = drama
Lyft = drama
Lease = drama
warnings = drama


At some point you have to work with U/L and the pax or you will be deactivated.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yo momma = drama


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Yo momma = drama


From the Ferengi Book of Acquisitions...* Rule #89 It is better to lose some profit and live than lose all profit and die. *


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

FerengiBob said:


> From the Ferengi Book of Acquisitions...


F Fergie


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> F Fergie
> 
> View attachment 618138


I would!!


----------

